# Got my STC valve but a set of wrong push in fittings



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gah makes me so mad... -_- i got everything right for the valve, but got two wrong fittings for the cylinder, anyways in the mean time can anyone tell me how to wire a regular light switch to a solenoid using a extension cord and a light switch...


This Is It All

This is the FAIL

The Flying Leads

The switch and cable im hoping for help on


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Bearing in mind I am NOT an electrician and <insert legal disclaimer here>, the cord you want to use has 2 wires, one is hot and would connect to the black wire on the solenoid, the other is neutral or common and would connect to the white wire. The light switch is connected to the hot (black) side only. BTW you can tell hot from common by the prongs (the part that plugs into the wall), the common has a larger prong. Think of electrical circuit as plumbing, water (hot)enters the circuit thru the tap (switch) and exits down the drain (common). Also, use electrical caps to join the wires of the cord to the solenoid and mount the switch into an electrical box. Make sure everything is wired in BEFORE you plug the cord into the wall. DO NOT TOUCH ANY EXPOSED WIRES WHILE CORD IS PLUGGED INTO WALL (trust me, you'll only do THAT once).


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Whoa. Either I missed something, or you didn't give enough information for us to answer that question. You don't want to connect your solenoid to the extension cord unless you know it's rated for normal current. If your valve/solenoid is 12v, or 24v, or something else...then you can't connect it directly to house current. You'll need to connect it to an appropriate adapter and have the adapter plug into the extension cord.

Look at the sticky under the Technical Terror forum, called Use of Prop Controllers. Reply #9 shows how you might hook up a valve to a prop controller like FrightIdeas F-104. Reply #12 shows how to make a switch for an extension cord that won't leave exposed wires.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Geez, thanks for the save, DL. As I was posting my reply I was thinking "what am I missing?" SOLENOID VOLTAGE!!! I feel foolish. Certainly don't want anyone to get hurt or fry equipment. Sorry about that. ELECTRICITY CAN KILL or at least give unpleasant results when the rules aren't followed.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry guys, it is 110v AC and i had my friend who works with ac motors to come over, he said it doesn't matter how you wire it, but you should really break the hot end of the circuit. Which i did, its all good now ill post a video soon of it hooked up to the cylinder as soon as i get my new push in fittings, do any of you guys know a good way to use this cylinder, i mean something easy, and cheap. but it will scare the bajebees out of TOTers, its 10.5" stroke and 1" bore


----------

